# RAF Luffenham



## BikinGlynn (Oct 9, 2018)

RAF North Luffenham was completed in 1940 as a training airfield but was soon handed over to the war effort as a heavy bomber airfield.
Later this was taken over by the Canadian airforce & was the first one in Europe to be done so.
The base was used extensively for training which it still is to this day (you DONT go in when the red flags are up).
At the far end of the site are missile launch pads the same as Harrington & polebrook but unfortunately I haven't got any pics of them.

Its weird I used to ride past here as a kid loads & actually remember armed guards on every corner. The live base is still there but I didn't realise until a mate gave me the heads up that round the back u can pretty much drive all over the old airfield.
This really is an easy explore for anyone just getting into things as there were people teaching kids to ride bikes, dog walkers & people flying rc planes!

Of course this all means that its not as good as it used to be, the last report I can see is way back in 11 when there were jets, bombs & guns present unfortunately these have gone but there is still a few bits left.

Anyway this is what I found.


IMG_7093 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7065 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7068 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7073 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7078 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7096 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7103 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7109 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7127 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7132 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7139 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7145 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7150 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7163 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7165 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7168 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7173 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7184 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7188 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_7185 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

Thanks For Looking.


----------



## Malenis (Oct 9, 2018)

Nice!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 9, 2018)

Good work mate. Not seen a report from this place for a while. Will have to get it back on my list!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 9, 2018)

HughieD said:


> Good work mate. Not seen a report from this place for a while. Will have to get it back on my list!



Its worth a mooch if u r in the area, prob a lot more to see but I had my (nearly teenager) lad with me & hes allergic to walking!


----------



## smiler (Oct 9, 2018)

You made a sound job a'that Glynn, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 9, 2018)

smiler said:


> You made a sound job a'that Glynn, I enjoyed it, Thanks



Thanks Smiler!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 9, 2018)

That looks a bit more bare from earlier photos I have seen of it.still come away with some good shots


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 9, 2018)

A nice collection of photos. You seem to be getting good at this.


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Nov 8, 2018)

Are all the tanks gone now?


----------



## Wrench (Nov 8, 2018)

Nice post sir
I was here a few weeks ago and it is an interesting little place this 
one word of caution though....I believe it's best on a Sunday as I have know folk get chucked off by raf secca on a Saturday very recently.

Top work


----------



## Wrench (Nov 8, 2018)

ExplorerX said:


> Are all the tanks gone now?



There is at least one left....well bits of it


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 8, 2018)

Tbolt said:


> Nice post sir
> I was here a few weeks ago and it is an interesting little place this
> one word of caution though....I believe it's best on a Sunday as I have know folk get chucked off by raf secca on a Saturday very recently.
> 
> Top work



Thats bizarre seemed like a free for all when I was there!
Did u see any tanks? apparently there is one or 2 but I missed em somehow!


----------



## Wrench (Nov 8, 2018)

Saw one mate or whats left of it
I've got some pics somewhere I think, I'll post em up if I can find em


----------



## karltrowitz (Apr 25, 2019)

I did some of my basic training there back in 1984...


----------



## coffeeguy66 (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi Karl,

I remember going to North Luffenham during basic training at RAF Swinderby.....it was June 1985 and we got ferried down there in a 4 tonner to do field craft exercises.....I remember nearly passing out running up the runway with a respirator and NBC kit on, couldn't breathe !!


----------

